# Derelict Building Near Ushaw College in Durham



## DurExplorer (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi All,

I hope this is in the right message board but if not please don't hesitate to move it.

I'm looking for some information regarding an abandoned building, perhaps someone may have visited this building or knows more about it.

Its situated near Esh in County Durham, just along the road from Ushaw College which I understand a number of people have explorered over the years.

I took a few photos from the outside...





Does anyone know what the building was?


----------



## photographicman (Sep 1, 2010)

DurExplorer said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I hope this is in the right message board but if not please don't hesitate to move it.
> 
> ...




The OS maps have it down as 'Ushaw Farm'


----------



## Parkus. (Sep 1, 2010)

Looks like a very elaborate farm. Either that or part of the college that's been converted for farm use.


----------



## DurExplorer (Sep 1, 2010)

It does have some 'farm like' buildings on the site, including what looks like an old stable block. But I can't image what role the large building played in a farm.

There is no sign of life on the property other than a caravan and a land rover, but looking on internet map photos the same caravan and 4x4 are in exactly the same location so don't look like they move very often..

Has anyone ventured inside the main building?

Additional images..


----------



## Vintage (Sep 2, 2010)

I think it's used by another farmer as barns etc. I saw a tractor next to it when i went to Ushaw College,


----------



## wolfism (Sep 2, 2010)

Afaik, the farm was built at the same time as Ushaw College, effectively part of the estate which supplied the college with food and helped to support it, too. I also had a look after exploring the college/ chapel – it looks abandoned, but like Vintage says, a tenant farmer still uses it.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Sep 2, 2010)

Vintage said:


> I think it's used by another farmer as barns etc. I saw a tractor next to it when i went to Ushaw College,



This

When we went the first time in March, there was evidence that it was in use. Can't remember specifically what it was, but we both commented on it at the time.

Think it was a tractor moving things to/from the farm, or something like that anyway.


----------



## engineer2011 (Oct 11, 2011)

My girlfriends mate wanted to do some photo shoot in the building for her Goth clothing company and was told no. She said it was an clothing factory type building rather than a farm.
Passed it many a time and would love to go in and have a look round.
Let me know if any one has been in please.


----------



## jonney (Oct 11, 2011)

As already said it's the farm for ushaw college although the farm house itself isn't lived in anymore the out buildings are still used by a neighbouring farm to store his machinery in and behind it across the field is the remains of an old windmill that produced the flour for the college


----------



## Blazinhawkz (Oct 2, 2014)

It's a piggery and as long as you don't go on the tenets land you can explore no problem taken many a shot in here


----------



## krela (Oct 2, 2014)

No real need to dig up 3 year old threads...


----------



## Blazinhawkz (Oct 2, 2014)

Well if I never got a notification I wouldn't of replied haha was on foot and never checked date. Nevermind


----------

